# Kinder in my old age.



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, yes, people still get out of my way, but as my 70th birthday lingers like "The Banshee of Death" I realize that barroom brawling might no longer be my strong suit. I can still hit what I'm aiming at, however.

Now, perhaps ten years ago (if you patted me down) you'd find some smaller, concealable .45 ACP, like a Detonics. Frankly, that was an all or nothing pistol. It barked, and left incredible damage into the soaking wet phone-books we tested. It was a widow maker.

I never cared for the 9x19. Never.

I do/did have lots of .380 ACPs. Easy to carry, and at arms reach they were more than enough.

Fast forward. Now teenage kids will slice you up for wet saloon change. It's not our world anymore. But killing a kid is not something you easily walk away from. Hence my purchase of the SR22.

Most of my friends will laugh and say, "_Gee, Chico, you bought another .45_!" That's a good thing, most people have a real fear of having several large caliber slugs rip open their torso.

However, if you'll look closer, that defensive pistol is a .22LR in caliber. It's a plinker.

Here's my rationale. You pump ten shots of anything into an aggressor (be they slugs or shots of tequila) and that man is going to hit the floor, period. Hopefully it won't take all ten, and most people who have seen the elephant tell me that even a sloppy crease gets a guy to quit his aggression--unless he's on drugs.

Then again, that's why I always carry two spare magazines...


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

The Tourist said:


> ...
> 
> However, if you'll look closer, that defensive pistol is a .22LR in caliber. It's a plinker.
> 
> ...


Pretty much the same reason I got the Walther P22.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Pretty much the same reason I got the Walther P22.


Another good choice.

I went with the SR22 because the clothing I wear will cover a +mid size pistol, and I like the feature of having a full grip when everything goes to pieces.

I tried for years to find a smaller pistol when I was a bill collector, starting with a Bauer .25 ACP. Many of those years covered the period where even cops looked the other way if you had a reason.

I carry my CCW permit with me when I take out the Tuesday garbage cans. Yes, I fear the law.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

No thanks, 22's are for squirrels and such, I would not bet my life on a 22 for defense unless it was all I had. At trial they will ask why you had to shoot 10 times to stop the threat. I'm no lawyer but in a juror's mind that would sound excessive.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, 'Skrew, the only other smaller caliber I have is the .380 ACP. Up close even those will perforate.

My guess is that if you used solid point .22LR ammunition in tight quarters, even those would perforate.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

The reason I said that is that I know someone who was squirrel hunting and shot a man in the head with a 22 rifle and he survived. Go big or go home. Much more velocity from a rifle vs handgun.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I would not pick a .22LR handgun for self defense, unless (already stated) it was all I had. .380 ACP is the smallest carry gun that I do carry and as a back-up. With that said, to each their own.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Y'all act like the only way to defend yourself with a firearm is to _shoot_ the thievin' bastid. I got a buck that says many will wet their pants and cry for Mommy when they're looking at the barrel of a gun. Brandishing can go a long way since most of the crooks wouldn't be able to tell the difference between a 22 and a 50 when all they can see is the business end.

I'm *not* saying I would rely on the BG making a fudge factory out of their Fruit-of-the-Looms, but just the _sight_ of a firearm is, in itself, a tactical advantage.

The reason I chose the P22 for my BOB is so I can use the same ammo as my AR-7. I'll let others lug around 9s and 45s.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Maybe in 22 magnum but not LR. At least it's something besides a knife. Shoot the bad guy in the face a couple times and he'll stop.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> Well, yes, people still get out of my way, but as my 70th birthday lingers like "The Banshee of Death" I realize that barroom brawling might no longer be my strong suit. I can still hit what I'm aiming at, however.
> 
> Now, perhaps ten years ago (if you patted me down) you'd find some smaller, concealable .45 ACP, like a Detonics. Frankly, that was an all or nothing pistol. It barked, and left incredible damage into the soaking wet phone-books we tested. It was a widow maker.
> 
> ...


Good point. The biggest Grizzly Bear killed in Canada for a long time was killed while you was still a tyke by an Indian Lady using a single shot .22. Ten delivered to the head parts in rapid succesion should work on anythihg..except maye a cape buffalo. Those horns are a biotch to bust through they say. . 
https://www.ammoland.com/2014/11/wh...n-use-to-kill-a-world-record-grizzly-in-1953/


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Alexander Supertramp (aka Chris McCandless), with no hunting experience at all, managed to bag *a moose* with a 22 rifle.

So don't sell 22LR short. (Pun intended)


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Alexander Supertramp (aka Chris McCandless), with no hunting experience at all, managed to bag *a moose* with a 22 rifle. So don't sell 22LR short.


Oh, I don't. It just might seem odd to some folks in a survivalist sphere that a .22LR makes a great defensive tool.

The problem I have now is finding a decent holster for it. I bought the piece at a local Cabela's, and all they had were ones made of black fabric. That makes the entire package a tad thick.

I'm still looking for a proper holster, so my SW 642 is still riding with me.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Alexander Supertramp (aka Chris McCandless), with no hunting experience at all, managed to bag *a moose* with a 22 rifle.
> 
> So don't sell 22LR short. (Pun intended)


He also struggled to gut, quarter and preserve the moose meat. This meant that the entire moose was lost. The fool never should have shot the moose. The guy ended up killing himself by eating the wrong kind of berry and starving to death. Not exactly a guy I would aspire to be.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

RedLion said:


> He also struggled to gut, quarter and preserve the moose meat. This meant that the entire moose was lost.


True. He tried to smoke it as opposed to dry it.



RedLion said:


> The fool never should have shot the moose. The guy ended up killing himself by eating the wrong kind of berry and starving to death.


That's still debatable.



RedLion said:


> Not exactly a guy I would aspire to be.


But someone who everyone can learn from.


----------



## Oldman11 (Apr 23, 2016)

Back in the day the .32 swl was the gun most police used. Up close it would do it a bind but not the one I would want. I would go with either the .41mag,.44 special ,.38special,.357mag,or the .32hr mag,.327 mag in revolvers. .45 acp,.40,and 9mm in autos. Learn to use what you got and learn to use it well. The .38 special and the 9mm would be at the end of that line. There are other great defense and guns out there but those are the ones I have. Best of all would be a good 12 ga short barrel auto.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Oldman11 said:


> Back in the day the .32 swl was the gun most police used. Up close it would do it a bind but not the one I would want. I would go with either the .41mag,.44 special ,.38special,.357mag,or the .32hr mag,.327 mag in revolvers. .45 acp,.40,and 9mm in autos. Learn to use what you got and learn to use it well. The .38 special and the 9mm would be at the end of that line. There are other great defense and guns out there but those are the ones I have. Best of all would be a good 12 ga short barrel auto.


You must be a little older than me. I officially started pistol toting in 70. We had one choice in the TX hwy petreleums wich was Model 28 .357 six shooters. They bought a bunch of colts in about 73 when they decided to arm the Drivers License troops. Some of the deputies had exotic calibers but not us. We had Ithica Deer Slayer .12 gauges and thurty thurty rifles for trunk guns. As they explained it..the troops in deer country got the rifles..the folks in bird country got the shot guns. lol. Later we traded the Ithicas off for 870s and the thirtys off for mini .14s. After I left in 86 they went berserk and it an effort to be kindler and gentler have now devolved back to 9 mm Sigs I think. Now in 89 when I morphed into a city cop they gave me a .4506 SW. Nice gun just a bit bulky to carry off duty. Then they come and took that and give us .40 Cal Sig 226s wich I dearly love and is small enough to take anywhere. I still have it. Hes a member of the family sorta. Cause my dear old co workers pitched in the buy it for me as a retirement gift in 2011. lol. Hope they dont get the red flag laws and somebody decides Im crazy and come try to take it.


----------

